# acrylic



## ian_lawton (Apr 19, 2007)

...can you use this instead of glass?

i know its stronger but just wanted someone elses opinion


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

> ...can you use this instead of glass?


For what?


----------



## ian_lawton (Apr 19, 2007)

vivariums


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

my rule for boas, pythons and snakes over 4ft glass, toughened also, acrylic for small lizards below 20inch. rember eveen boas and pythons can break through glass with ease.


----------



## ian_lawton (Apr 19, 2007)

will only be keeeping leos,dull day geckos and giant madigascan day geckos in them?


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

yeh acrylic should be fine!


----------



## ian_lawton (Apr 19, 2007)

great stuff makes my viv building having a better chance already! thanks! would they still use the glass tracks?


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

you can actualy carve a track into the wood, but doesnt sound like you have much DIY skills so just gett proper glass runners. if yiou mean glass runners.


----------



## ian_lawton (Apr 19, 2007)

i did design tech A-levels u cheeky git lol, just dont have any tools at home really and dont have much money to spend on buying them!!!


----------



## ian_lawton (Apr 19, 2007)

Shop for Malibu 3 Door 4 Drawer Wardrobe - Beech. at Argos.co.uk


could i convert this into a viv?


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

oops


ian_lawton said:


> *great stuff makes my viv building having a better chance already!* thanks! would they still use the glass tracks?


made me think you not very good at DIY lol.


----------



## ian_lawton (Apr 19, 2007)

lol just i havent really built anything big!!! always been models Etc, my dad will kill me if it falls to bits!


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

lol, ok, well arclyic should be fine form geckos, as long as you dont have a snake over 3ft-4ft in there. or anything with a bulb beaming on it, with high temps that is.


----------



## ian_lawton (Apr 19, 2007)

hottest that the vivs get are probably 36 but thts underneath the basking lamp for the day geckos


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

ian_lawton said:


> Shop for Malibu 3 Door 4 Drawer Wardrobe - Beech. at Argos.co.uk
> 
> 
> could i convert this into a viv?


 
pretty sure somebody on another forum has used one of those and converted it to a viv...


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Be sure to get _cast _acrylic, not the cheaper extruded stuff. Cast acrylic cuts and machines better and is less likely to warp with heat and humidity, it's only slightly more expensive if you shop around, if the shop doesn't know if it's cast or extruded find another shop that does!


----------

